# Shalona - Help Needed



## shalona (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,
I wonder if anyone can help please?
I am trying to do some reseach into this small under 10m fishing boat and would like to ask if anyone has any information or photos of the boat please?
I cannot seem to find any information or photos anywhere on the internet.

The information that I do have is as follows:

Name: Shalona

PLN: A67

RSS: A11242

Port of Registration: Aberdeen

Length: 8m

I know she is now working out of Lowestoft but doing what I dont know?
Who was she built by and where?
How many previous owners and names has she had?
Where can I see some pictures of her?
I am trying to obtain and put together something like a portfolio or full service history on her for a friend if possible so please excuse my ignorance.

Thankyou in advance


----------



## gadfly (Aug 29, 2006)

Shalona

Try this link

http://www.charterboats-uk.co.uk/shalona/

Regards

Gadfly


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Shalona welcome to this great site
Best wishes
Bert.


----------

